# Surge Glitch



## BossDJ420 (Mar 7, 2019)

I've only been driving for a few months and the surge was already moved to the set pricing. 

But tonight I ended up getting alot of surge action and some were set and some were on the multiplier surge. 

Do you think it was a glitch or are they switching back?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

BossDJ420 said:


> I've only been driving for a few months and the surge was already moved to the set pricing.
> 
> But tonight I ended up getting alot of surge action and some were set and some were on the multiplier surge.
> 
> Do you think it was a glitch or are they switching back?


Surge concept? Should actually be given a decent burial. It's dead.


----------



## BossDJ420 (Mar 7, 2019)

This was the ride that made my night. Close to my house and got the multiplier surge. Hoping this glitch happens more.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

BossDJ420 said:


> This was the ride that made my night. Close to my house and got the multiplier surge. Hoping this glitch happens more.


Congratulations !!!! YOU JUST NOTIFIED THEM OF THE PROBLEM .......................^$#^# &^%%%^*!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BossDJ420 (Mar 7, 2019)

How?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

BossDJ420 said:


> How?


an employee reads this stuff


----------

